

Seven Twitter Tips that Will Blow Your Mind Out of Your Skull - kadavy
http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/seven-twitter-tips-that-will-blow-your-mind-out-of-your-skull/
- Try not to follow more than follow
- Say something interesting
- Don't complain
- Track things
- Tweet at the right time
- Engage in conversation
- Here is my last tip<p>More in the post - of course.
======
r11t
I think the attractiveness of twitter as a chaotic yet useful and fun medium
relies on the fact that there is no need to confirm to rules like "Don’t
complain."

------
kadavy
Good point - go ahead. But personally, I've unfollowed plenty of people who
tweet seemingly nothing but complaints.

------
crxnamja
writing = cute. twitter = not cute

------
kadavy
Twitter is totally cute, no?

